# NOR TAH'S GIANT



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

It was 4:00AM when I awoke. The yellow glow from the alarm clock gave the room a pale gold cast. It was not set to go off for a half hour, but I arose from bed grudgingly. The previous day was spent fishing the river and I was worn out, but there was no sense trying to sleep any longer.

The fresh coffee did little to wash the sleep from me. It smelled better than it tasted.

The preparations had been taken only hours before but still I doubled checked everything before I loaded in the boat. When it was ready I sat in the darkness awaiting the young fisherman that was soon to join me. I pondered over what I told him and what his anticipation's were. He had emailed me and inquired about catching pike in Yuba reservoir. I told him that the fishing had been good, albeit spotty and that if he cared to join me I believed I could put him on a trophy fish.

He had taken many trips to Yuba in search of the often evasive northerns and he was getting exasperated when the failed to get a strike. We had emailed back and forth and finally a date was set. Today was that date.

He arrived in front of my house punctually at 5:30, With a great infectious smile he reached to grasp my hand. "Kyle Graf ", He announced. I knew him from a couple of fishing forums on the internet simply as Nor Tah.

In the inky darkness we headed south talking of fishing, fish and far off places we had fished. Kyle told me he was 25, a full time student and that he was was married to a girl he idolized. He had made a goal of catching a trophy northern before the year was over and he believed I could help him realize that goal. I was optimistic, but still filled with a little trepidation. A lot of things can go wrong on a fishing trip and any number of situations that I was imagining could foil this trip. I started hedging my bet by telling him if we didn't get it done today that we would come back. I felt like a coward. Where was my bravado now?

The boat was quickly in the water and we moved up lake as the dawn started breaking. We found a long structure of gravel spilling into the lake. Cutting the big motor, Kyle dropped he electric trolling motor into the water and I told him what I thought would work. We would slowly work the shoreline casting into the shallow water and bringing the lures back to the boat. If the great aquatic predator was laying in ambush, we would have a chance at getting a lure by it toothy maw. With him sitting in the bow seat running the motor he would have the best chance at finding a fish in the murky water.

Our slow travel hadn't allowed us to travel more than 100 yards when his lure stopped cold in the water. I was watching his rod tip for the tell tale signs of a head shake and the beginnings of the long, fast initial run that big northerns are famous for. From the bend in the light rod it was immediately evident that he was fast to a heavy fish. "Fish on," He hollered as the big northern started gaining speed and stripping line from the protesting reel. 
[attachment=6:14a3drd0]download-1.jpg[/attachment:14a3drd0]
[attachment=5:14a3drd0]download-2.jpg[/attachment:14a3drd0]
[attachment=4:14a3drd0]download-3.jpg[/attachment:14a3drd0]
[attachment=3:14a3drd0]download-4.jpg[/attachment:14a3drd0]
[attachment=1:14a3drd0]download-6.jpg[/attachment:14a3drd0]

I raised the big motor from the water to minimize the chance of the light line fouling. The boat is a center console with ample room all around the console to fight a fish, especially on light tackle. Once, then again he nimbly moved around the boat keeping constant pressure of the big fish. The rod moved like a rapier as he changed angle to wear the fish down. He was excited and I was equally so. Twice the giant female rolled on top. The rear treble hook was firmly in her jaw, but the front one was free and I worried when he brought her to the net. The rod stroke was a deft as though he had done it a thousand time and she was quickly in the net. Fifteen anxious moments had passed

For a second we stood there looking at the fish in awe. We taped and measured her. 41 plus inches long, 17.5" girth and she tipped the scales at a couple of ounces less than 20 pounds. An extraordinary fish from Yuba or anywhere else in this country for that matter.

I explained that I doubted few than two dozen fishermen in Utah had taken a 20 pound northern from Utah waters. I have known many anglers that have traveled to the far north to Canada, spending thousand and thousands of dollars and never taken a fish that big. It was truly a fish to be proud of. Before I asked him whether for not he wanted to kill the beautiful fish to have it mounted, I knew the answer. He wanted her returned to the off-color waters.

We had placed her in the boats big live well. Aerated water from the lake flowed across her gills and it was soon evident that we could release her unharmed, but we just sat there watching the fish as she flared her gills and regained her strength. He thanked me numerous times, His enthusiasm was deep and genuine. I was every bit as pleased as he was, perhaps more. "Do you want to go home now?", I queried.

"Maybe not for a minute or two, As long as we're here, lets fish for a while." He said with a smile.

Fifteen minutes after we resumed fishing I was fast to a fish of my own. This time a much smaller fish, 33 inches and about 10 pounds. We snapped a couple of pictures and released the fish.

We didn't stay long after that. We had accomplished what we came for. Kyle had his trophy. Perhaps he could have caught another, perhaps even several, but I think he preferred to savor the moment. We released his great fish at the launch ramp and then put the boat on the trailer.

As we drove home we talked of the days events and planned on another trip for giant tiger muskies. He thanked me again, but I had done nothing. The giant fish that now still swims free in Yuba was his alone. We finished our plans for another trip and a friendship was born between and old man and a very talented young man.
[attachment=0:14a3drd0]download-10.jpg[/attachment:14a3drd0]


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Props on that Northern! Amazing


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW!! What a fish! 

Nice going Nor-tah! Gonna be hard to beat that one...

Congrats on a trophy fish and a new friendship.

Thanks for the story pezvela 8)


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good report and good job on the trophy for Nor-tah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sawsman said:


> WOW!! What a fish!
> 
> Nice going Nor-tah! Gonna be hard to beat that one...
> 
> ...


+1, my thoughts exactly! Not bad for a banker!


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

man, thats a nice fish. congratulations, nor-tah.

and thank you pez for yet another captivating tale.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful fish Nortah and a great story Pez (especially how you told it). That is the next species on my list to catch and release.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very cool report PEZVELA!!!! i love good details and description. sounds like an awesome day, and definitely one to remember. congrats to nor-tah as well!! thats an awesome trophy, and an awesome goal finally accomplished. im glad to know you put it back so i can have a chance in a couple weeks.... 
helluva fish :!:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a sexy beast, Kyle! Nice going!

Another fine write-up, pezvela. You know where to point that boat.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice job NOR-TAH you are the Man!!! I thing i remember you saying your goal this year was a 30 in. fish. That kind of kills it Huh ! Awsome story PEZ.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well a huge thanks to Pezvela on this one. I owe everything to him, I was actually even throwing his rod, and his lure when the beast stopped it cold. What an experience!!! I have set many fishing goals and after accomplishing them I am usually a bit turned off to that particular type of fishing for a bit.

Pike are different, all I can think about is catching more. Its been called Pike fever by many and I can see why. In February I watched Deadicated1 get a nice pike up to an ice hole three times before it finally broke him off. That fish lit a fire in me that had me buying lures like crazy, reading everything I could about the fish, joining the Esox club of Utah, and even buying a baitcaster combo. My wife thought I was crazy then and even crazier when, as the ice receded, I was down there all the time and always returned with stories of "the one that got away" or worse yet, no bites today. It was hard not to get discouraged but times like I had with Repeter when he lost a fish bigger than the one I caught today and my knees wouldnt stop knocking, kept me coming back.

"Why do you keep wasting your time down there?", my wife would ask. Its hard to know unless you have experienced it. I fished hard after the spawn in what I was told were "optimal conditions" still nothing. Fish of a thousand casts? Try about 2,000 for me.

Today made it worth it though. Pez told it exactly as it happened. What an honor to hold such a huge fish in Utah. I have been to some neat places fishing and caught some good fish but today was different. I swear I woke up people in Levan with all the hollering and jumping around I was doing! Everything really all came together. That boat of pezvelas is a champ and really easy to fight fish around. It was so awesome and I really do owe it all to pezvela. I hope we can make this the first of many great trips. I got a lot to learn. Heres to catching her in the spring, who knows she may be a state record by then?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A fine, well written story Mr. Pezvela.....I believe you enjoyed the journey as much as the Nor-tah did !! 
That's a fine man you've allowed on your watercraft.....however, he's a sneaky guy !! He does his homework, he studies the species, he does research !! And then......he usually always catches the first fish, then the largest and to make matter worse he then catches the most !!! He's just one crafty guy !! :| 

Ha ha.....................congrats on the monster Kyle !! And congrats to Pezvela for putting up with you !! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez nortah. This has got to be your best fishing year ever. Didn't you also catch a huge brown, a giant cutt this winter, and some nice wiper?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Geez nortah. This has got to be your best fishing year ever. Didn't you also catch a huge brown, a giant cutt this winter, and some nice wiper?


Its been an awesome year! I am blessed with lots of really talented friends.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee haw buddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm am a great believer in what goes around comes around. Nor tah has been generous with his own knowledge and help on this board. Earlier this year I asked for some help with the Boulder's. He was one of the first to respond to the questions I was asking.
I also loved your description, Pezvela. It was great to hear this story when I could not be out fishing myself. I felt like I was there with you guys from your descriptions. Good on ya!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

What can I say, aside from the jealousy-I'm glad for you. Great story, much better than the watered down version that I got. I am willing to bet excited wasn't the word for it. I bet Mike Iaconelli wouldn't have been hollering as much as Kyle catching that lunker. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude, that is awesome. Great fish, and congrats to Nor-tah. Pezvela, you write a **** fine report. 8)


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

That is so cool Nor-tah!  Just a quick question. Did you catch it on one of your lucky crafts?  jk


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Not to rain on your parade or anything but isn't it illegal to release a fish that has been in a live well?? Still, an amazing catch!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

troutscout said:


> Not to rain on your parade or anything but isn't it illegal to release a fish that has been in a live well?? Still, an amazing catch!


Its all good. I am not quite sure. I found this on pg 15. Its all the proc says about it.


> A *trout, salmon or grayling* may not be released if it's been held in or on a stringer, fish basket, livewell or by any other device.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

You are correct. For some reason I thought it was all fish. I only fly fish and never on a boat so what do I know?? How close the to the record was that beast??


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

troutscout said:


> You are correct. For some reason I thought it was all fish. I only fly fish and never on a boat so what do I know?? How close the to the record was that beast??


PIKE, Northern 2002 25 lb 0 oz 43 1/2" 19 1/2" Henry Fenning Yuba Reservoir


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report and super job with great look'n fish and I'm sure an fantastic memory of the catch too boot!  You'll never forget the first catch of a fish species. Good on you and Pez. 

Glad you're able to check another fish species off your fish quest list. Good luck on the quest to check others off; I'm sure you'll get'em all checked off. :wink: :wink:


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

troutscout said:


> Not to rain on your parade or anything but isn't it illegal to release a fish that has been in a live well?? Still, an amazing catch!


Anyway, Pez can i get that story on paperback? well told! And nortah amazing catch, that is a beauty, sounds like your hooked for life!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank,s for sharing that awsome fishing trip. Congat,s on the fish Nor Tah


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang nice fish there. Nice report pez and congrats nor tah.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice job guys! That is a heck of a fish. I hope you're getting a repro done. Nothing like a 20 lb. water dinosaur on your wall.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> troutscout said:
> 
> 
> > Not to rain on your parade or anything but isn't it illegal to release a fish that has been in a live well?? Still, an amazing catch!
> ...


I guess I'm also an idiot.....

I was wondering the same thing myself but figured Pez and the Nor-tah knew what they were doing....and obviously they did... :|


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

[/quote]

I guess I'm also an idiot.....

I was wondering the same thing myself but figured Pez and the Nor-tah knew what they were doing....and obviously they did... :|[/quote]

Wonder all you want, but dont try to discredit a nice catch with some bullsheet you dont even know for sure. Again nice catch nortah!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

rick_rudder,

Looks like you deleted part of your first post :? Calling someone an idiot? uncalled for IMHO.

By the way, I dont think .45 or troutscout were trying to discredit the catch in any way shape or form...


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

sawsman said:


> rick_rudder,
> 
> Looks like you deleted part of your first post :? Calling someone an idiot? uncalled for IMHO.
> 
> By the way, I dont think .45 or troutscout were trying to discredit the catch in any way shape or form...


let me pray about it and get back to you, uh no, i didnt delete my post


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets all gang up on rick and punch him in the clown. :mrgreen: Rick you a hole.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PEZ, nice of you to take Kyle out and show him the ropes, he has paid his due for that fish. Kyle congrats on knocking out another one of your goals. .45 is right you do a lot of research and explorations and earn the luck you get kudos to you on the trophy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome fish and awesome story, congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Not to rain or your parade or anything Kyle, but isn't it illegal to catch a 40+ inch esox without me present to verify the veracity of the report?

Legal or not, it is an awesome catch! Hopefully you can blast bambi in time for us to make it out to Yuba this Friday


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great fish Kyle.

I think Pez could author a story about blasting a duke, And I would not be able to put it down. (the story that is)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dude, that is a gorgeous fish! Nice work...er fishing!!!  I bet it put up a heck of a fight! Dang, now I want to get down to Yuba! Can't imagine fishing for those in a float tube! :lol:


----------

